# Subs didnt install Ice and Water shield per contract how would you handle?



## newguyjosh (Jun 23, 2014)

Central Indiana- no code for ice and water shield and many local companies do not install on eaves if the roof has a fairly high pitch. This customer specifically requested it be installed on all eaves (10/12 pitch) in addition to the standard areas in valleys and along walls. This was placed in the contract this way.

Job was done over the weekend by sub crew. Customer calls today with a few concerns the main one being that there is no ice/water shield installed on the eaves. States he lifted up the edge of the shingles and sees felt paper then roof decking. 

This was a 36 square roof, 1.5 story, 10/12 pitch. What is the best way/how would you handle this customers concerns?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

If I+W is in the contract but not on the roof, you can either fix it or offer a rebate. Has the sub crew been paid yet? What else did they cut corners on?


----------



## mastersconstruction (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't think you are going to get the homeowner to back down on this one. Looks to me like you have to eat it. Hope you have a contract with your sub that covers compliance.

Chuck
Masters Roofing


----------

